# what is most dangerous scorpion in the world?



## yokkohmorata (Aug 7, 2009)

what is most dangerous scorpion in the world?


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Aug 7, 2009)

yokkohmorata said:


> what is most dangerous scorpion in the world?



Leiurus quinquestriatus (Death Stalker)


----------



## Lucozade3000 (Aug 7, 2009)

In North Africa, L.quinquestriatus causes 85% of the reported envenomations and 90% of the scorpion sting deaths.

Because few victims of deathstalker stings have the initial symptoms usually associated with most serious scorpions envenomation -pain, muscle contraction, unstable pulse rate and erratic body temp- the seriousness of a sting is often initially "misunderestimated"(sorry, had to..).

If not properly cared for, the victim may go into shock and develop progressive respiratory paralysis, fluids in the lungs(edema) and develop heart inflammation. The eventual result will likely be heart failure.

Leiurus venom is the most toxic venom of any scorpion known.

Androctonus is not quiet as potent as L.quinquestriatus. However some species are capable of injecting larger quantities of venom, making them a serious threat to human lives. Its toxicity has been equated to that of Cobra venom.

-J


----------



## K3jser (Aug 7, 2009)

Lucozade3000 said:


> In North Africa, L.quinquestriatus causes 85% of the reported envenomations and 90% of the scorpion sting deaths.
> 
> Because few victims of deathstalker stings have the initial symptoms usually associated with most serious scorpions envenomation -pain, muscle contraction, unstable pulse rate and erratic body temp- the seriousness of a sting is often initially "misunderestimated"(sorry, had to..).
> 
> ...


But then again a studey made in 2000 showed that 97% of the victems stung by a LQ only showed localized systoms.. 
LQ might have the venom with the lowst LD50 in the world but on average it can only inject 0.225mg 
A healthly adult would have a pretty good chance of living after getting stung by a LQ even without medical treatment..
I strongly belive that the many deaths by LQ in Africa is mostly caused because of the living contions and the health of the ppl

Now the scorpions that can cause necrosis, thoses ppl should fear more..


----------



## Lucozade3000 (Aug 7, 2009)

True, the general health of the individual is a very important factor as well as body mass,age, the condition of the immune system...

-J


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 7, 2009)

Interesting stuff here about medical research involoving androctonus and lq stings at hospital with treatment results/percentages etc.  Enjoy, I know I am.  Saudi Arabia-Northern province.   Peace, ryan


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 7, 2009)

Hemiscorpius

EEEEEEEWWWWWWW


----------



## racer 6 (Aug 7, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Hemiscorpius
> 
> EEEEEEEWWWWWWW


what's hemiscorpius? sorry..

and what scorpions cause necrosis? don't ALL high-level scorpions cause necrosis?


----------



## racer 6 (Aug 7, 2009)

yokkohmorata said:


> what is most dangerous scorpion in the world?


you don't plan on raising these things do you?


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 7, 2009)

racer 6 said:


> what's hemiscorpius? sorry..
> 
> and what scorpions cause necrosis? don't ALL high-level scorpions cause necrosis?


Hemiscorpius lepturus is the only known species that causes necrosis. Most of rest attack the nervous system. Many HL stings cause bad scaring and loss of limbs. Death is not quick. The crazy thing is that the group Hemiscorpiidae have many species that are harmless and available in the pet trade. 


John


----------



## K3jser (Aug 7, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> Hemiscorpius lepturus is the only known species that causes necrosis. Most of rest attack the nervous system. Many HL stings cause bad scaring and loss of limbs. Death is not quick. The crazy thing is that the group Hemiscorpiidae have many species that are harmless and available in the pet trade.
> 
> 
> John



Nebo sp. allso


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 7, 2009)

*just looking around and saw this, thought it would add to conversation*

Below was found here:   http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/h_lepturus.htm

In Iran severe complications are known from the sting of H. lepturus. Severe and fatal haemolysis, secondary renal failure, deep and necrotic ulcers, ankylosis of the joints, psychological problems and death are reported complications. A clinical study from a region in Iran shows that H. lepturus is responsible for 12 % of the reported stings, but is responsible for 95 % of the mortalities (The other dangerous scorpion in the area is Androctonus crassicauda)!


----------



## Aztek (Aug 7, 2009)

Specie with most potent scorpion - Leirus quinquestriatus
Specie causes mosts deaths - Androctonus australis
Country with most deaths - Mexico


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2009)

Aztek said:


> Specie with most potent scorpion - Leirus quinquestriatus
> Specie causes mosts deaths - Androctonus australis
> Country with most deaths - Mexico


Poster who speaks with fewest words - Aztek


----------



## Aztek (Aug 7, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> Poster who speaks with fewest words - Aztek


I'm scared of the mods.


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 7, 2009)

K3jser said:


> Nebo sp. allso


Thanks, I didn't know that. You might find Nebo species for sale, at least in Europe. It makes me wonder if any other related species are dangerous. I've got 2 species of Diplocentrus, spitzeri and lindo. I'm certain they are harmless, but it's neat to see how some harmless species can be related to dangerous ones.


----------



## Aztek (Aug 7, 2009)

We know very little...
There still might be a scorpion more potent then LQ


----------

